# West Thompson Dam 3/9/2010



## Marc (Mar 10, 2010)

Meh... I've been getting out every so often on the road bike and on the trails, but because I'm bored, here's the trail report from yesterday:

Holy farking shiat, the trails need maintenance.  I emailed the park office to see if they will have volunteer work or work days.  Most of the trails are covered with leaves and other tree debris from last fall.  Lots of places that need drainage, bridges, crossings, etc.  Lots of downed trees and limbs across the trails.

Otherwise, the trails were suprisingly dry.  Still some drainage from the snow melt, but I'm glad I got in a ride before the upcoming monsoon this weekend.  Did a little over 10 miles.

Having other people out riding the trails in would help too.  So... Dr. Jeff... get to it!  There will be plenty of evening daylight after this weekend.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice work Marc!  

I've been thinking more and more about my MTB lately.  I'm looking forward to getting back out on the trails this spring, once I have an operational bike again... :roll:


----------



## drjeff (Mar 10, 2010)

Hmmmm.  My interest is getting peaked!

Now just gotta hope that we don't get too much re-mudding of the trails this weekend :smash:


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 10, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Nice work Marc!
> 
> I've been thinking more and more about my MTB lately.  I'm looking forward to getting back out on the trails this spring, once I have an operational bike again... :roll:


I'm usually one not to want to ride once the ski season comes to an end, but this year I'm actually really looking forward to it.  I too was looking at my bike in the garage and was thinking about how nice a quick ride in the woods is going to be in a few weeks.


----------



## WoodCore (Mar 10, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I've been thinking more and more about my MTB lately.  I'm looking forward to getting back out on the trails this spring, once I have an operational bike again... :roll:



I thought you where getting a warranty replacement hub? Times a wasting, better get on that *hit.


----------



## Marc (Mar 10, 2010)

What's wrong with your hub Brian?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 10, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> I thought you where getting a warranty replacement hub? Times a wasting, better get on that *hit.



I am, actually got a whole new rear wheel out of it, it just came yesterday.  Unfortunately I sent them both wheels since I had an issue with the front wheel too, and they only sent me one back.  They seem to be a little slow there, it took them over 3 months just to get this far.



Marc said:


> What's wrong with your hub Brian?



The freehub uses a ratchet ring that's pressed into the rear hub body which worked it's way loose towards the end of last season.  I sent it (the whole wheel set) back under warranty and have been waiting to get that squared away.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Mar 12, 2010)

Way to get out there Marc!  The weather here has been gorgeous this week and since I can't get away to ski for a day, I have been peeking in on my bike thinking, "Soon".


----------



## drjeff (Mar 16, 2010)

Me thinks that after the 5 to 6" of rain that fell over the area of the trails the last few days  , and the fact that the pool of water in the lake that many of the trails abut has come up about 12 feet in the last week   , and the HUGE volume of released outflow water that's flowing through the river near my office right now  :smash: , that maybe I'll wait until next week to potentially start Tuesday night RAWs


----------

